# not really tackle but....



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

ok, i'm a girl, i love shopping! i bought these today cos the weather is getting a bit cooler....

they are so comfy, ugly shoes (crocs) will be too cold in winter!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Oi, crazy , they look the goods , what are they called and what store and how much, they look like they would be ideal


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

35 bucks local surf shop brand... Land & Sea Sports, they have a website.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Bootees are great Kerrie

On mine I found them a bit hot in summer, and also difficult to take off [geriatric old fat feet] so got a 1/2" wad punch and punched 4 holes in each upper, legs over the side and cool water enters to cool, and the holes let air in to break the suction when removing from feet..store that idea if you get either problem


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I find that if I shave my legs they are easier to get on. My wife says it also looks better when I wear my pumps and red dress on my special Saturday nights out with the girls.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> I find that if I shave my legs they are easier to get on. My wife says it also looks better when I wear my pumps and red dress on my special Saturday nights out with the girls.


Geez i'm glad Gatesy hasn't got a photo of that :lol:

cheers Dave


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

yeah there great keep your feet warm and toasty the only problem i found when you first put your feet in the drink the water stayed in there had to take them off and get the water out but after that it was all good

cheers mik


----------



## alpha (Aug 18, 2006)

For summer trips they'd be mad though I took a pair of my 3mm neopreen dive socks out on my 1st kayak 
fishing trip around this time last year on the ''Brisbane''water(NSW) oyster leases at night.
It couldn't have been more than 8 deg.C with a moderate wind.
I was out for approx. 4 hours & it took nearley the same amount of time
to get the feeling back in my feet as the neopreen stays wet.
Anyone got alternatives for winter trips?


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

They look the goods - I'm sorry I didn't get longer 'booties' - mine are just at the ankle and I find its too easy for water to enter when you are standing in the shallows, and I suffer cramps when my feet are wet and cold.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I think of my neoprene booties as a "must have" for my yakfishing trips, one of the best things I've bought. I wouldn't contemplate going out on the Swing in winter without 'em and actually wear them all year round. (I live on the south coast, remember 8) ). These long(ish) boots were well worth whatever I spent on 'em.

*BUT* 

Yesterday afternoon I noticed that one of 'em was not sitting with it's partner :shock: , next to the back steps where I usually leave 'em to dry & air out (get a bit pongy at times :x ).

At first I suspected some 'friends' had visited while I was out and had moved one as a prank :? . I searched in all the likely spots like the dunny (outside), meter box, washing machine, etc. I found no clues and have since received no clues or ransom demands (possible with some of my 'mates' :twisted: ), so have realised that it's probably been taken by a fox.

I live on a farm a few kms out from town & in the past have had the occasional workboot removed from the back verandah and left laying out in the (big) yard. I often see foxes nearby & my dog sometimes gets agitated at night and has to be let outside to run around barking to "see off'" these intruders, which she hates with a passion.

I spent some time today walking much of this and a neighbouring property trying to find a black wetsuit boot among the numerous cowpats :roll: .

So now it looks like I'll need to buy a new pair  , unless someone else out there has a lonely RH, size 9.5 or 10 wetsuit boot in need of a good home :wink: .

In the meantime I'm keeping the remaining boot under close guard (see pic). I (now) know when to shut the stable door.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

GDay Guys, welcome to the forum alpha, have to come for a paddle sometime.

I have been having the same problem, i wear the neoprene yacth boots from burke, but when they get wet they stay wet and cold.

Does anybody wear waders? i can see the big disadvantage if you go over your straight to the bottom.

Does anybody wear gumboots? :shock:

Or a dry boot or something like that and were do you get them.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

It generally said that waders are safe to wear on the water.But for a kayaking i wouldn't recommend for the following reason. When your waders fill up I would think it would be near impossible to hop back on as the water in your waders once you are above the water level will almost double your weight. I haven't tried this but its tippy enough jumping back on with all your gear on deck as it is, imagine trying to roll back on and then legs in the air to empty the dam things?

Here is any interesting link dispelling several myths about swimming with waders filled with water and other scenarios.
http://www.sexyloops.com/articles/killerwader.shtml

Gum boots are also a bit of a no no I would think on a yak, its especially bad when surf fishing, I've seen it happen and its not pretty.

Stick with neoprene or do as i do and wear sandals "defrost toes later" :twisted:

Milt,


----------

